# Negra



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Negra is the stray cat I am fostering. She is available for adoption through the Williamston Veterinarian Hospital. She doesn't have her shots yet (she is nursing) but will get them when she is adopted and will also get spayed before she goes to her new home. She is littered train, loves to cuddle and loves treats. She is ok with dogs that are ok with cats. She is about 2yrs old we think. If interested please call 252-795-3000 or visit their website at www.wvhpaws.com


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry wrong # its 252-792-3000


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures:










You can see her bad leg 









Here she is with her kitten


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

She got spayed and vaccinated yesterday!


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

She is still looking for a home. Her kitten went to his new home yesterday.


----------

